# Monarch Butterfly



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Male Monarch carved full size from basswood, black base is maple, and the rock is basswood.
Wing thickness = .7 mm


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to LJ. 
This is beautiful but you should post it as a project where it will get the attention it deserves.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for your kind words shipwright, but unfortunately I am new here and do not know where to post things at this time.

~Dwight


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice, Dwight .. a lot of hand work there.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you Yonak, your kind words are appreciated.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I would go blind trying to make something that delicate. Beautiful!


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Hammerthumb for dropping by and posting such kind words.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

Let me get my mind around this - the rock is wood?!? FANTASTIC!!!!! The butterfly is beautiful, but to put so much time and effort into making a realistic looking rock is incredible. 
Great job, welcome to Lumberjocks. I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

All I can say is WOW it looks so real.
Well done well done.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Leafherder and Arlin Eastman, thank you both for such kind words, you both made my day, thank you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Incredible! Very intricate work. I hope to see more of your projects posted.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Absolutely amazing! WOW!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Truly fantastic. Incredible work.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Stunningly lifelike. Done by a pro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Beautiful! Welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Nice, thanks for sharing, my first thought was WOW but others said it first.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a beautiful project and seems like it would be quite challenging. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nice.. the painting alone would drive me nuts. What did you use to carve it, and how did you do the long spindly bits like the legs and antenna?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> how did you do the long spindly bits like the legs and antenna?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Yeah, how ?


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

That is crazy mad talent!!


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Sandra, Cricket, Monte Pittman, mudflap4869, CFrye, Bob, helluvawreck, MrUnix, Yonak, and MadJester, (wow so many) thanks to all of you for your kind comments, this is really unexpected… thank you all. (hope I did not miss anyone, if so I apologize)

Some of you asked how I made the spindly bits like the antenna, and legs. The legs are made from brass rod, just measured from images on the net and bent to the right sizes. Now the antenna that was a little harder, I wanted it to be really thin like real antenna so I was looking around at things I had and the only thing I could find was my trusty old fan brush. I took my knife and cut a few hairs from it, then glues to the head and put dabs of paint on the ends to make the little stubs. The rest of the body and wings are carved with a knife then sanded down to the final sizes. The rock I made by cutting to the size I wanted, then poked at it with and ice pick (pic) to add texture, then multiple coats of paint were added. Hope this helps.

Thanks again.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That last post answered all my questions. Let me say that is just awesome. Now you get to build a whole display case and show off all the other butterflies your going to make.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunning work. This is show quality. I hope to see more examples of your art in the future. 
WELCOME to Lumberjocks.


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

BurlyBob and jumbojack, thanks for dropping by and posting such kind compliments.


----------



## Butternutguy (Apr 12, 2015)

> Male Monarch carved full size from basswood, black base is maple, and the rock is basswood.
> Wing thickness = .7 mm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Butternutguy (Apr 12, 2015)

This is one of a kind, I love it, true art in finest form


----------



## magee (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks Tim, I am glad that you like this butterfly. I truly appreciate your kind comments.


----------

